# Oralndo,Miami,MACNA and Key west



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I am going to be flying in to Orlando this weekend and driving down to Miami for MACNA (marine aquarium conference). After the conference I will be driving to the Florida keys. I have more than a few days to kill. 

Anything worth stopping by and seeing for a frog nut like myself? 

-B


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Tropiflora, michaels bromeliads are 2 that come to mind not sure if they along your route


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you dive? As long as you are in the Keys, wouldn't want to pass that up.

Maybe stop by Strictly Reptiles, Tropiflora, some other recommendations here.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/105689-vacation-orlando-fl.html


----------

